# Micro mixture going cloudy ?



## dino21 (6 Mar 2021)

Hi,
Been using the Ei Salts from Aquarium Plant Food and initially made up a batch and kept them in the fridge as recommended, just pouring it out onto smaller bottles for daily dosing.
Noticed after 6 months that the Micro bottle in the fridge was going  cloudy though still the same tan colour ?

So this time just made up a smaller amount into smaller screw topped bottles kept in the dark under the tank, however this still goes cloudy after a month or so ?

We have very soft water and did boil and let the tap water cool as per the instructions.

Is this a common thing  or something we are doing wrong  and in its cloudy state are we loosing some of its elements ?


----------



## Andy Pierce (6 Mar 2021)

Huh.  I keep mine out at room temperature in the room (so not in the dark) but have never noticed either the macro or micro solutions going cloudy.  I skipped the boil/cool step as well but I make the salts up in distilled water rather than tap water.


----------



## Wookii (7 Mar 2021)

It could be bacteria. It’s always worth adding some Potassium Sorbate to both macro and micro mixes, and dissolving it in the water before adding the salts. You need 0.4 grams per litre, so you may also need some fine scales. You can get from Amazon, here:

Potassium Sorbate (Mould Inhibitor) 100g Amazon product


Ascher 200 gram Portable Digital Pocket Scale Amazon product


The other possibility is that there is phosphate in your water supply and it has reacted with the iron in your micro mix and precipitated out as insoluble iron phosphate.

You can mitigate that possibility by using DI or RO water for your mix which eliminates the phosphate, and/or adding Ascorbic Acid (vitamin C) to your water (1 gram per litre) to acidify it before adding the micros. Also available from Amazon:

Distilled Water - PURE CHEM (5L)
Amazon product


Vitamin C Powder 200g, Extra High Strength Ascorbic Acid
Amazon product


----------



## John q (7 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> The other possibility is that there is phosphate in your water supply and it has reacted with the iron in your micro mix and precipitated out as insoluble iron phosphate.



That's an interesting piece of information.

I've been suspecting iron deficiency for some time in a low tech tank but convinced myself it couldn't be as I've slowly been increasing micro dosing to 50% ei levels, tap water phosphate levels suspected to be 2ppm.


----------



## Wookii (7 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> That's an interesting piece of information.
> 
> I've been suspecting iron deficiency for some time in a low tech tank but convinced myself it couldn't be as I've slowly been increasing micro dosing to 50% ei levels, tap water phosphate levels suspected to be 2ppm.



I’m not sure the phosphate is such an issue once the micro dose is in your tank, it’s more when in concentrated solution. If you’re running a low tech, and using hard-ish tap water (?), the issue might be more to do with pH.

If it’s an EDTA chelate used for the iron, and you tank is higher than pH7.0 you, then the iron could be coming out of chelation. You might want to look to add some DTPA chelated iron to your micro mix instead - that’s what I do on my hard water low tech and don’t have any issues.


----------



## John q (7 Mar 2021)

Cheers wookii. Tap water is quite soft actually 1.6 clark hardness from report and a tds of about 70. I do add a small amount of calcium sulfate and potassium bicarbonate to keep 3 gh and 2 kh, tank ph is 7.2. Yes I'm using EDTA chelate. 

I've been switching out the 3 dose of diy micros for about 2 weeks with flourish comprehensive, but took the plunge at yesterday's water change and just added a double dose of flourish, which I plan to repeat mid week. 
Is flourish also Edta?


----------



## Wookii (7 Mar 2021)

Man, I wish I had your tap water! The chelation might not be an issue with water that soft. @dw1305 or @X3NiTH are the experts in this and will know for sure. It might be worth you starting a new thread with some images if you are seeing a specific deficiency.


----------



## Zeus. (7 Mar 2021)

Might be wise to add a little Mg at water change also as Mg deficiency can look very similar to Fe deficiency, and most of UK has low Mg levels

Espom salts are cheap and a teaspoon of epsom salts (5 grams) per 100 litres will increase the Mg levels to 5ppm Mg. Just toss the approx levels at WC.

Your may already have Epsom salts in the house as its the same as what you toss in the bath


----------



## John q (7 Mar 2021)

Cheers zeus and apologies to dino for de railing the thread.
I've been chasing this rainbow for about 6 weeks zeus, originally doubled the mg macro dose for 2 weeks and didn't see any change, then doubled kno3 dose to no avail. The issue is a general paleness in the greens, almost lime green and some but not all new growth is now starting to show signs of yellowing.
Will pursue the iron route and maybe start a dedicated thread about it.

Thanks again for your input guys.


----------



## dino21 (7 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> Cheers zeus and apologies to dino for de railing the thread.


No problem , all good info !


----------



## X3NiTH (7 Mar 2021)

dino21 said:


> Noticed after 6 months that the Micro bottle in the fridge was going cloudy though still the same tan colour ?



This is not bacterial growth this is the Zinc in the mix coming out of chelation over time and because the mix is not acidified and likely above neutral it is precipitating out as Zinc Hydroxide which will remain in suspension and cloud the water. Other element precipitation would form a sediment.

I would suggest using at a minimum distilled water to make the mix and using Ascorbic acid to acidify the receiving water ‘before’ addition of the micro salts.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


dino21 said:


> We have very soft water and did boil and let the tap water cool as per the instructions.


I wouldn't use tap water, even if it really soft, because it will have added orthophosphate. Using rainwater, or RO, gets around this.


X3NiTH said:


> This is not bacterial growth this is the Zinc in the mix coming out of chelation over time and because the mix is not acidified and likely above neutral it is precipitating out as Zinc Hydroxide which will remain in suspension and cloud the water. Other element precipitation would form a sediment.


This one <"has come up before"> also via @X3NiTH .


Zeus. said:


> Might be wise to add a little Mg at water change also as Mg deficiency can look very similar to Fe deficiency, and most of UK has low Mg levels


It is different in the UK, from much of the <"USA, for geological reasons">.


Wookii said:


> The other possibility is that there is phosphate in your water supply and it has reacted with the iron in your micro mix and precipitated out as insoluble iron phosphate.


Have a look at <"Phosphates in my tap water">.

cheers Darrel


----------

